# Search update breaks app search



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I have noticed that if you install the new Google search update it breaks the ability to search apps etc when in the app drawer. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Patgt500 (Nov 5, 2011)

Me too, oh well. It just FC's on me.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Try clearing the search history.


----------

